# Blast from the Past: The Greatest American Hero



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

A special-ed teacher, an FBI agent, and a UFO? That's right, you've guessed it------- The Greatest American Hero. A special "power suit" that only works on him is given to the teacher by the aliens, and he is paired up with the gumshoe FBI agent who keeps them both busy with his scenarios. The suit of "unearthly powers" gives the power of strength, flight, invisibilty, flames, telekenesis, vision of events without being there, protection from bullets and fire (if he remembers to cover his head!), and some others that he must figure out as well because; HE LOST THE INSTRUCTIONS THAT CAME WITH THE SUIT!

*Intro Theme*:
Look at what's happened to me
I can't believe it myself
Suddenly I'm up on top of the world
It should have been somebody else

Believe it or not I'm walking on air
I never thought I could feel so free
Flying away on a wing and a prayer
Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me

Just like the light of a new day
It hit me from out of the blue
Breaking me out of the spell I was in
Making all of my wishes come true

Believe it or not I'm walking on air
I never thought I could feel so free
Flying away on a wing and a prayer
Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me

Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me

Cast:
William Katt 
Role: Ralph Hinkley (Hanley)
Michael Paré 
Role: Tony Villicana
June Lockhart 
Role: Mrs. Davidson
Robert Culp 
Role: Bill Maxwell
Faye Grant 
Role: Rhonda Blake
Don Cervantes 
Role: Rodriquez
Branden Williams 
Role: Kevin Hinkley
William Bogert 
Role: Agent Carlisle
Jesse D. Goins 
Role: Cyler
Connie Sellecca 
Role: Pamela Davidson


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2005)

I seem to remember this was a nicely quirky series - Greatest Unlikely Hero perhaps as an alternative title. Is this the one where he could use the suit to fly, but couldn't stop unless crashing into something?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

The skinny blonde man in the gaudy red suit that didn't fit...


----------

